# Seeking T-shirt Fullfiller 4 dtg/screening



## tenub (Mar 8, 2013)

Looking for a fullfiller to print and ship orders from my upcoming online T-shirt store featuring my designs.

Very interested in offering both standard dtg and jumbo/all-over/2-sided designs. (Realize that Over-all printing might be limited to screen printing)

Minimal order consideration perhaps adjust for company's ad and p.r. on my storesite and social medial links? (Just a thought).

Willing to consider quality screen-printing instead of dtg in return for a reduction in art set-up fees.


----------

